

Bold Move: Making a $20 iPad app free for 1.5 months - akumpf
http://news.fiddlewax.com/post/121786485029/firo-is-free-firo-or-fiddlewax-pro-in-case-you

======
akumpf
I'm the dev behind Firo and wanted to shake things up to reach more potential
users... So I just decided to go for it. :)

Curious to hear what the more business savvy here think about making a paid
app free for a while. Did I just shoot myself in the foot? Or is this a good
idea?

